# Latino's Quality Mexican Corn vs. U.S. Corn



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

This is a opportunity for the Agricultural members to help educate us city dwellers (ME). See link below.

http://www.nbcnews.com/news/latino/why-top-u-s-chefs-seek-young-latino-s-quality-n599626

Is their corn better - more nutritionist or same but better tasting? Which type is better for a SHTF situation? How about pest and climate stability? Inquiring minds (mine) want to know. :dunno:


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Okay, anytime you have one genetic strain of anything in plants, it is a setup for something to come along and wipe it out. The same also applies to animals. Purebred animals are typically more prone to certain diseases than an F1 animal, or what you would consider a crossbreed or mutt, who are generally speaking harder to kill.

Plants and animals that have been bred or selected for certain traits, can thrive and or survive in "native" conditions. If you move them away from those conditions, they typically do not do as well as those that have developed regionally with multiple parents. There is usually not a taste or nutritional difference (although there can be nutritional differences) but more so it is a survival difference. 

Many things can affect the survival of a plant, disease, pest, and drought resistance being the most common. But there are also others such as acclimation to soil conditions and nutrients and climate.

To answer your question it is better to have the most genetically diversified seed stock. It might not perform as well as something bred for one or more traits, but they usually perform better when conditions are not ideal.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Thanks 004, much appreciated.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

The reason is right there in the first paragraph:

_*non-GMO corn from Mexico
*_
Over 97% of the corn grown in the U.S. is genetically modified. That means one species of plant or animal is injected in the genes of another species_*. *_ I quit eating corn, cornbread, grits....anything made from corn (including food with corn syrup in the ingredients...which is hard to do!) a few years ago because they're all GMO.


----------

